# Hilfestellung bei Hausaufgaben Array



## Pcdelight (23. Aug 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich brauche Hilfe bei den Hausaufgaben.
Habe jetzt alles versucht die Ausgabe ist korrekt, jedoch denke ich das ich was falsch mache, weil ich ohne System.out.println() den Zeilenumbruch hinbekomme.(Was in der Vorgabe so steht).
Wo ich Probleme habe ist das Array mit der Klasse Vektor.

*Klasse Vektor:*

```
public class Vektor {
  private int x;
  private int y;
  private int z;
//Konstruktordefinitionen
  public Vektor() {
    this(0,0,0);
  }
//Besitzen Methoden- oder Konstruktorenparameter die gleichen
//Namen wie Instanzfelder, müssen die Instanzfelder über this
//angesprochen werden
  public Vektor(int x, int y, int z)
  {
    this.x = x;
    this.y = y;
    this.z = z;
  }
  public void anzeige()
  {
    System.out.println("("+ x +","+ y +","+ z +") ");
  }
}
```

*Klasse ArrayTest:*

```
public class ArrayTest {
//Ein Array-Objekt muss mit dem new-Operator
//ueber die Angabe einer festen Grösse erzeugt werden
  private static int[][] x = new int [2][3];
//Alternative Deklaration:
//private static int [] x [] = new int [2][3];
//Klassenmethode für die Anzeige eines
//zweidimensionalen Arrays
  public static void anzeige(int[][] x)
  {
  . . . hier ergänzen
//Zeilenumbruch ausgeben
    System.out.println();
    }
    System.out.println();
  }//ende anzeige()
  public static void main(String args[])
  {
    System.out.println("Zweidimensionale Arrays von  primitiven"
+ " Datentypen");
//Inititialisierungen von zweidimensionalen Arrays
    x = new int[][]{ {1, 2, 3}, {4,5,6} };
    . . . hier ergänzen
//Elemente von Referenzarrays müssen immer einzeln
//instanziert werden
    System.out.println("Eindimensionales Array vom Typ der "
+ "Klasse Vektor");
    Vektor[] v = new Vektor[2];
   . . . hier ergänzen
//An den Vektor-Objekten wird die Methode anzeige() der
//Vektor-Klasse aufgerufen
    . . . hier ergänzen
//Zeilenumbruch definieren
    System.out.println();
  }//ende main()
}//ende class ArrayTest
```

Die Outputvorgabe lautet wie folgt:
Zweidimensional Array vom primitiven Datentypen
1 2 3
4 5 6

Eindimensionales Array vom Typ der Klasse Vektor
(1,2,3)
(4,5,6)

Mein Lösungsansatz des zweiten Outputs ist:


```
Vektor[] v = new Vektor[2];
       
        v[0] = new Vektor(1,2,3);
        v[1] = new Vektor(4,5,6);
       
        for (int i = 0; i<v.length; i++)
        {
       
            v[i].anzeige();
      
        }
```

Ist meine Lösung korrekt? Oder mache ich da was falsch?
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

LG Leo


----------



## Flown (23. Aug 2017)

Wie sieht denn die Aufgabenstellung aus?


----------



## Pcdelight (23. Aug 2017)

Hallo Flown,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Entschuldige mein versäumniss.
Die Aufgabenstellung ist:
Ergänzen Sie den Code der Klasse „ArrayTest“ an den gekennzeichneten Stellen (... hier ergänzen) so,
dass sich folgende Konsolenausgabe ergibt:
Zweidimensional Array vom primitiven Datentypen
1 2 3
4 5 6

Eindimensionales Array vom Typ der Klasse Vektor
(1,2,3)
(4,5,6)

LG Leo


----------



## Flown (23. Aug 2017)

Deine Lösung ist korrekt für Vektoranzeige. Deine Arrayausgabe stimmt nicht.


----------



## Pcdelight (23. Aug 2017)

Hallo Flown,

kannst du mir vielleicht ein Beispiel machen?
Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Pcdelight (25. Aug 2017)

Thema kann geschlossen werden. Der Lösungsvorschlag war richtig.


----------

